# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Drita Çomo

## dikeafajtore

Drite qe vjen nga humnera (Drita Como)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Nje nate shkurti te ftohte te vitit 1981, ne nje nga dhomat e spitalit onkologjik te tiranes, ndodhte nje skene e dhimbshme, teper e njohur ne keto mjedise: perbri shtratit te nje vajze te re njezetetrevjecare, qe ishte ne grahmat e fundit te jetes, nena e saj, e kerrusur nga brenga bente te vetmen gje qe shumica e te afermve e bejne ne kesi rastesh: i lagte buzet.
Skena ishte dicka e perseritur qindra here ne kete ndertese te trishte. E vecante ishte se te dera e dhomes se vajzes qe po jepte shpirt, nenen e mjeruar e prisnin ne kembe dy oficere te policise se fshehte shqiptare. Ata nuk e fshihnin padurimin, madje njeri prej tyre i tha gruas te shpejtonte.
Gruaja kerkoi te rrinte dhe pak, por shoqeruesit, fare shperfilles, e urdheruan haptas te ngrihej.
Te dera ajo beri perpjekjen e fundit: "Une njoh Nexhmije Hoxhen. Me lejoni t'i telefonoj. Ajo eshte nene dhe do me kuptoje".
Rojet qeshen me ze te larte:"Si shume e lart e vrake
Dashke te shqetesosh edhe shoqen Nexhmije. Nuk thua faleminderit qe te lame dhe kaq".
Gruaja uli kryet dhe doli.
***********************
Vajza qe jepte shpirt ne spitalin onkologjik ishte Drita Como, nje nga letraret me interesante te brezit te vet, por ne ate kohe krejt e panjohur, per arsyen e thjeshte se te atin e kishte ne burg dhe nenen ne internim.Per ata qe e shihnin, ishte thjesht nje vajze teper e bukur, pakez e trishtuar. Ne udhen e jetes se saj i kishin dale heret, teper heret, dy nga perbindeshat me te zez te kohes:diktatura dhe kanceri.
Nena , e cila nuk arriti dot t'i bindte rojet per ta lene edhe pakez me shume ne krye te vajzes, kishte qene vite me pare nje nga grate me te njohura e te fuqishme te vendit, anetare e Byrose Politike, portretin e te ciles e mabnin njerezit ne duar, ne festat e paradat e nje Majit.
Libri:"Drite qe vjen nga humnera" , del ne drite 16 vjet pas fikjes se vajzes dhe ben pjese ne riperteritjen e endrres me te vjeter te njerezimit: rikthimit prej territ dhe asgjese. E ne kete rast ne i themi vajzes: mireserdhe ne jeten tende te dyte, ne ate qe snjeh as vecim, as ankth.
(Fragmente nga parathenia e librit te Drita Comos "Drite qe vjen nga humnera")
nga Ismail Kadare


P.s. Kam perzgjedhur disa poezi te Drites, te gjitha te mrekullueshme dhe brilante ne dramen e tyre te zeze. Personalisht jam e bindur se nqs jeta do kish rrjedhur ndryshe per Driten, ajo do ishte sot nje Isabel Aljende shqiptare ose shume me teper. Kur mendoj se ne kohen kur jetoi ajo, u afirmuan poete qe nuk kishin as gjysmen e talentit te saj, me vjen shume keq per vendin tim qe pervecse nga mallkimi i te huajve, me shume ka vuajtur nga mallkimi qe i ka bere vetes. Ju lutem lexojini.
Dikea

 ****************************************


 Skifteri I XH. Suiftit ( Per diktatorin)

Ai nuk lindi shqiponje,
Nuk enderron per qiej te kalter
Ai ka nje sqep te stermadh, te llahtarshem
Dhe me te kerkon te shqyeje te ardhmen

Brezat qe vine, do ta quajne Don Kishot
po s'do qeshin me te si me Don Kishotin
Prej tij neveri do t'ju vije dhe ndot...
Po c'them keshtu? Ata as do ta njohin!

Ata do jene shume te paster per ta njohur ate
Emri i tij se bashku me kufomen do varroset
Pastaj ne shi, mbi varr, nje rrufe do bjere
Sepse dheu s'do doje t'ia trese kockat.



 Pa titull

Per ditet qe ikin dhe nuk kthehen me
Ditet qe bartin gezimin dhe dhimbjen
Per pritjet e gjata dhe per cdo gje
Qe akoma ka mbetur enderr

Per dashurite e botes dhe per ata
qe kerkuan dicka ne jete
Per zhgenjimet e vogla dhe te medha
Dhe per veten

Per ndonje fyerje te vogel dhe heshtje te madhe
Per durimin e dhimbshem pa fund
Per femijet me bote te bardhe
Qe pastaj bardhesine e humb

Per cdo gje qe eshte e zakonshme
Dhe qe ne na duket e bukur
Per njerez me fytyra joshese
Dhe me shpirtin qe nuk duket.


Shi

Shiu perplasi mbi xhama trishtimin
Shiu perplasi ne xhama merzine
Shiu i lagu te gjitha mendimet
Per ditet qe iken dhe ato qe do vijne

Mendime te lagura...si te jetosh
Ne kete qullje te pergjithshem idesh
Kur nuk gjen asgje te askush qe ta cmosh
Kur nga brenda qan dhe gjithkujt i qesh

C'mund te besh tjeter vec te qeshesh me zor
Ne kete turp te dhimbshem dhe pa fund
Te gjithe fjalet te bukura te thone
Po askush nuk ngurron te beje c'te munde

Fjale te bukura...Sa hipokrite,
Njerezit dhe vetes i flasin bukur
Njesoj ne dashuri, ne politike
Te gjitha i mbehstjellin me lluster. 
18 nentor 1979

Vetmia

Vetmia eshte zilja e telefonit
Dhe nje ze i huaj qe kerkon dike tjeter
Vetmia eshet e diela e zbrazet
Me biseda boshe dhe pa diell

Vetmia eshte te shikosh pas xhamit
Njerez qe nxitojne ne mbremje
Merzia e gjate para gjumit
Dhe vapa ne netet pa hene

Vetmia eshte te duash shume
Dhe te mos kesh cfare te duash
Te mos kesh kujt t'i falesh dy lule
Dy fjale te mira te mos kesh kujt tia thuash

Te jesh kudo i tepert, i huaj
Mik i paftuar ne bote , hije
Pa nje kujtim qe te beje te vuash
Pa nje shprese per ate qe do vije
Po ankthi i diteve te mia pa ty
Ankthi im i perhershem
Per te gjitha ato qe i di dhe s'i di
-Kjo eshte dicka tjeter

Minutat qe ikin ngadale-ngadale
renduar nga ajo qe quhet pritje
Renduar nga ai qe quhet mall
Dhe qe nuk llogaritet...
Mars 1979

Mars



 Nate pa gjume

Mbreme prape nata ish e qete
Permbi pisha erresira ra
Nxorri koken hena qe nga rete
Po askujt asgje ajo s'i tha

Prape mbreme vezulluan yjet
Prape klithi qyqja me trishtim
Peshperiten fletet neper pyje
Druret ulen deget, psheretine

psheretima endje neper nate
Psheretima mbi ballkonet ra
Foli neper gjume nje nga grate
Po askush nuk e kuptoi c'tha

Fiku driten fqinji si gjithnje
Mbylli librin heshtur, u largua
Dhe pastaj...asgje, asgje, asgje
Dhe keshtu me jave, dite dhe muaj

1976

Gjyshes

Niobe fatkeqe ngurosur nga dhimbja
C'zemerim perendish mbi supe te ra
C'hyjneshe ke fyer me lumturine tende
Qe pa driten e syve te la

Pikellim i zi ne sfonde udhesh pa fund
Mbi germadha kujtimesh ulerin pa ze
Te levizesh e fryme te marresh si mund
Kur ate...Kur ate...Kur ate...

Po prape nxiton e sikur thyen kembet
Sikur zgjat krahet t'i mbash e ata ikin, ikin...
Sikur s'do ta besosh tere ate dhimbje
"me rafte pika...me rafte pika..."

Shtegtim i pafund nga nje tmerr ne tjetrin
Tragjedi niobiane e shnderrimit ne gur
Uleri drejt tokes, uleri drejt qiellit
Deri kur? Deri kur?

C'hyjneshe paske fyer me lumturine tende
C'zemerim perbindeshash mbi supe te ra
Qe te mbetesh keshtu, si nje shkemb dhimbjesh
Pa ata...pa ata....

(Hidherimi i gjyshes se drites ishte me te vertete pa kufi. Per 30 vjet me radhe diktatura i goditi pa meshire te 6 bijte e saj, te cilet bene afersisht 140 vjet internim dhe burgim. Vitet e fundit ajo u verbua, pa patur mundesi te kurohej nga okulisti, per shkak te dhenies me vonese te lejes nga Sigurimi)


 Dashuria

Dashuria eshte ajo pisha e gjelber
qe lekundet nen qiellin me hene
Qe ngrin ne te ftohtin e janarit
Si nje deshire e pathene

Dashuria eshte bota pas xhamave
Nxitimi i lire per diku...
eshte qenia me 900 leukocite
Qe ne carcafet e bardhe mendon per ty.

Dashuria eshte telefoni i se merkures
Dhe kopsa e qepur me pe gri
Dhe kompostot e ngrena ne stol
me nje pirun te dy

Dashuria eshte apartamanti i qete
i pagrindje dhe i lumtur sic mund te jete vec ne enderr
jane fjale pa kuptim qe tingellojne aq te bukura
Dhe heshtja e thjeshte qe kurre s'eshte e rende

Dashuria ime je vetem ti
Ne kete sfond ngaterresash pa fund
Asnje arsye nuk e fshiu dot ate
Asgje s'me beka qe ta humb

Ajo eshte nje gje pafundesisht e bukur
E kthjellet dhe krejt e paster
Si lindi, si jeton, si mundet
Ne kete bote te ndyre dhe te ashper

Janar 1981

Mars

Pas xhamave te trenit kaloi nje kumbull
Mbuluar me lule te bardha
Ne sfondin e cveshur si nje enderr humben
Perfytyrimi i bardhe i dashurise se pare

Do ngrohet toka dhe lulet e bardha
Do te lidhin frutet-kokrra
Keshtu dashuria do te jepte frutin e saj
Sikur ditet mos ishin aq te ftohta

Ngrica i rrezon lulet pertoke
Dhe deget mbeten krejt te zhveshura
C'mund te thuash per lulet e bardha
Te rena, te shkelura, te perqeshura...

Pas xhamave te trenit kaloi nje kumbull
Me lule te bardha mbuluar
Ish teper e bardhe dhe teper e bukur
Fatin e saj per ta duruar

12 Mars 1980

Muzg

Ne rruge zbriten ngadale hijet
Hijet po afrohen tek xhamat
Muzgu te ngjall cdo lloj ndjesie
Varet nga rrethanat

Per mua muzgu eshte vetem mall
Shqetesim dhe mall per ty
Gjyshes kushedi se c'ndjenja i ngjall
Kushedi c'merzi

Reflekse roze dielli dridhen
Si copera kujtimesh ne mallin tim...
Sa e mjere gjyshja q vetem merzitet
Si mund te jetosh me merzine

Merzia per mua eshte bota - pa ty
Pa diell, pa muzg, pa mengjes
Si toka nen kembet e njerezve ne shi
E lagura toke ne vjeshte

Merzia per mua eshte jeta bosh
Pa asnje enderr dhe deshire
Kur s'ke asgje, perse te jetosh
Te mos jetosh me mire

Shume fjale per ato qe do vijne
Veshtire te kene kuptim
Nder to,sigurisht dhe fjala "merzi"
Do te shihet ca me dyshim

Merzi c'do te thote- do pyesin ata
Kaq e madhe, pa fund kjo bote-
Qe ta vleje jeten, te mos gjesh dicka
Te jetosh pa asgje , c'do te thote.

14 shtator 1979

Per ty

Lekunden pishat nen rete qe ikin
Ikin e ikin rete neper shi...
Une pres te shoh pas reve pak qiell
Ashtu sic pres pasditeve , te me telefonosh ti

Po ti s'dukesh gjekund. Ku paske humbur,
Ka kaq dite qe pres. Dhe bie shi...
Si mund te jetoj, pa pak qiell te kalter
Si mund te jetoj, pa zerin tend, pa ty

Ti do te vish, une e di, do vish patjeter
Po une dua te vish tani , neper shi
Pastaj rete do te ikin dhe do dale dielli
Po une dua diellin te ma sjellesh ti

24 mars 1978

Vjeshtes

Ajo vjen gjithnje me lot ne sy
Dhe druret dhe qiejt zbehen, perloten
Pastaj tok me eren uluri, uluri-
Duket sikur qan per tere boten

Ajo shpesh zbret si mbremja e arte
Ne qiejt hena bredh e vetmuar
Dhe peshperisin fletet mijera fjale
Sikur te zbusin dhimbjen tende duan

Ne shpirt mblidhet qetesisht trishtimi
Ajo te sjell kaq ngushellim, kaq ngrohtesi
A thua e kupton c'eshte Mjerimi
E c'eshte Brenga duket se e di

Vec kete vit sikur nuk po e njoh
Si erdhi keshtu me kaq zymtesi
C'po derdh mbi ne zemerimin e ftohte
Vetm shi, vetm shi, vetem shi

Dhe po me mbyt ky qiell i erret...
Dua ta pyes perse me mban meri
Dua t'i lutem te mos jete kaq i eger-
Edhe pa te ne shpirt, kam kaq merzi.

Dhe pa te mbi bote ka kaq akull
Qeli te lageshta dhe hekura...
Kur varrosen per jete te gjallet
Si nuk ngrihen te bredhin te vdekurit.

Dhimbja ime s'e duroka heshtjen
Mua malli c'me zhuritka ne vetmi
Ti eja, qajme bashke, moj vjeshte
Eja, bashke te mallkojme neper shi.

Nentor 1977

Dashuri siberiane

Po bie shi...dhe ti je kaq larg
Po ndoshta dhe s'dua te jem me ty
Ky qiell gri... Ne shpirt- kaq akull
Kaq ftohte ne shpirt. Si ne Siberi.

E megjithate, une te dua
Dhe te dua shume , cuditerisht
Po qe se te urresh eshte njesoj si te duash
Te urrej dhe te dua njekohesisht

Te urrej per ate , qe me prishe qetesine
Te urrej, pse erdhe tek une
Per cdo gje te vertete dhe cdo gje te dyshimte
Te urrej dhe te dua kaq shume

dhe ne shpirt kam dimer, gjithnje dimer
Nje ftohtesi pa fund dhe pa ane
Ne sa grade nen zero paske lindur
Dashuria ime siberiane

Ne te tere qenien time bie shi
Dhe ti nuk je. Dhe ti je kaq larg
Kam deshire per ty, kam nevoje per ty
Dhe prape s'dua te jemi bashke

9 shtator 1978

----------


## Zani

Ja ku erdhe perseri si vjet me pare

Ja ku erdhe perseri si vjet me pare
Thua se midis nesh asgje s'ka ndodhur
Duket sikur malli te ka marre,
Duket sikur pritja te ka lodhur.

Syte prape digjen zjarr i kalter
Si dikur me flet me peshperime
Veç ne shpirtin tim tani ka akull
(Ah, te mos e kisha shpirtin tim!)

Dhe veshtroj e heshtur kaltersine...
Ah,perse nuk ngrihesh e te shkosh?
Mos me fol me kot per dashurine
Une e di,ti s'mund te dashurosh.

Ti me the se qenkam e ashper,
Ti kerkon nga une nje te puthur?!
S'mundem;si ti puth syte e kalter,
Kur ne shpirt ke vec uje te turbullt?

O,e di,ditet e latra ikin
Dhe pas tyre vjen natyra gri
Kaltersia,bari,zogjte zhduken...
Vetem ti do mbetesh po ai.

Maj 1976

----------


## shigjeta

*Drita Çomo rikthehet në Cërrik*

_Vajza e Liri Belishovës ishte një nga viktimat e sistemit diktatorial. Në kujtim të saj, një shkollë merr emrin Drita Çomo në Cërrik. Me këtë rast do të shfaqet edhe dokumentari kushtuar Çomos, Dritë në errësirë, i regjisorit Namik Ajazi_

Ata që e njohin historinë e trishtë të Drita Çomos, vajzës së Liri Belishovës dhe Maqo Çomos, e dinë se në rrugët e Cërrikut kaloi një pjesë të mirë të viteve të adoleshencës. Ndonëse ishte qyteti i internimit dhe ditët nuk ishin gjithnjë të bukura, ajo përpiqej të jetonte. Jetoi deri sa sëmundja e lejoi. Simbolikisht ajo kthehet sërish në këtë qytet. Më 19 shkurt 1981, në moshë 23-vjeçare ajo u nda nga jeta në Spitalin Onkologjik të Tiranës. Në kujtim të saj, në qytetin e Cërrikut, sot i jepet emri i saj një shkolle. Përveç ceremonisë që do të organizohet me këtë rast, do të shfaqet edhe dokumentari Dritë në errësirë, kushtuar jetës së Drita Çomos, realizuar nga regjisori Namik Ajazi, me skenar të Petrit Rukës. Si për ironi të fatit, dokumentari do të shfaqet në Kinoklubin e qytetit, aty ku u bëhej gjyqi, intelektualëve të internuar në këtë qytet. Dritë në errësirë, dokumentari i frymëzuar nga botimi pas vdekjes i librit të Drita Çomos, është një udhëtim kronologjik dhe artistik në kalvarin e vuajtjeve të Çomos. Internimi për të nisi që kur ishte 2 vjeçe dhe vazhdoi deri në vdekje. Si ajo dhe i vëllai Petriti, kishin fajin e vetëm se ishin fëmijë të çiftit Belishova-Çomo, ajo një nga përfaqësueset kryesore të Komitetit Qendror të Partisë Komuniste dhe ai ish-ministër, i cili u burgos nga 1965 deri në 1990. Dokumentari, realizim i vitit 2008, hapet me shënime nga ditari i saj dhe nga muaji i trishtë i shkurtit. Manjola Lloja lexon mes faqeve të ditarit, ndërkohë që vesh petkat e poetes për të na treguar ditët e trishta në spitalin onkologjik, udhëtimet me tren, shënimet fletë pas flete në ditarin e Çomos, që mbetet një nga dëshmitë më prekëse. Drita ishte vetëm 2 vjeçe kur u larguan nga Tirana. U nisën fillimisht në drejtim të Guranxisë, një vend i largët në Jug, ku Maqo Çomo u çua si drejtor ferme dhe më pas u arrestua. Ndërsa Liri Belishova filloi rrugën e gjatë të internimit, në Progonat e më pas, në Cërrik, ku qëndroi deri në fund të viteve 89, dhe në vitet 90-91 është larguar nga Cërriku. Gjatë këtyre viteve, Petriti dhe Drita kishin jetuar fillimisht në Lezhë te daja Agron Belishova, mjek i cili gjithashtu u fut në burg për agjitacion e propagandë, dhe më pas te daja tjetër në Elbasan, Fiqiri Belishova, deri sa iu bashkuan së ëmës në Cërrik. Pamjet arkivore, por edhe rrëfimi i vetë Liri Belishovës, vëllezërve të saj, infermiereve të spitalit, por edhe shoqeve të Dritës (mes tyre edhe aktorja Rajmonda Bulku), sjellin në këtë dokumentar një rrëfim prekës për një vajzë, viktimë e atij sistemi. Pjesët e ditarit të saj që shkruan pasi merr vesh për sëmundjen e rëndë mbeten më të dhimbshmet. Në udhëtimet mes Cërrikut e Tiranës, analizave dhe rrezeve të shumta, trokitjeve në Ministrinë e Arsimit për të mbrojtur diplomën që nuk ia dhanë kurrë, ajo e mbyll jetën e saj me dashurinë për G. Emrat e njerëzve të saj të dashur i shënonte me iniciale, një mënyrë që kishte gjetur për ti mbrojtur. Në fletët e ditarit të saj, shënon për të fundit herë bisedën me G., propozimin e tij për martesë dhe bisedën e fundit telefonike ku kishin folur vetëm për sëmundjen e saj. Vdiq e vetme, pa praninë as të së ëmës. Ky dokumentar do të rikthejë edhe një herë historinë e Drita Çomos në qytetin ku ajo jetoi për aq sa mundi.

_Shqip_

----------


## Besoja

Dhe kurre nuk u kerkua falje apo u shfaq ndonje pendese per gjithe keto tmerre!

----------


## shigjeta

*Këtu gjithçka të duket sikur fle*

Këtu nuk ka as pluhur e as zhurmë,
As dhe oxhaqe s'ka, që nxjerrin tym,
Jo, nuk nxiton askush këtu për punë,
Askush nuk pret të hyjë në provim.

Këtu minutat s'rendin me nxitim
Dhe orët shpesh nuk ndjekin njëra-tjetrën
Një muaj nata zgjat gjer në agim,
Mesdita plakë shpesh harron vetveten.

Këtu gjitjçka të duket sikur fle
Dhe pikat tundin kryet me trishtim
Dhe qielli këtu është pa re
Dhe dielli këtu ta shton mërzinë.

E prapë, qetësia të gënjen
E prapë jetë ka edhe këtu
E heshtur, por e fortë jeta zjen
Dhe shpresë derdh ajo ndër dhjetra sy.

----------


## Brari

G...  eshte djali i madh i nje ish udheheqesi te dikurshem te PPSH-se i cili u eleminua ne birucat e regjimit e familja e te cilit perfshire dhe G....  kaluan 40 e ca vjet internime e persekutime pafund.
Sot G eshte ne USA me duket. 
I uroj Atij dhe familjes se tij dit te qeta e prosperitet.

----------


## 2043

> *Drita Çomo rikthehet në Cërrik*
> 
> _Vajza e Liri Belishovës ishte një nga viktimat e sistemit diktatorial. Në kujtim të saj, një shkollë merr emrin Drita Çomo në Cërrik. Me këtë rast do të shfaqet edhe dokumentari kushtuar Çomos, Dritë në errësirë, i regjisorit Namik Ajazi_
> 
> Ata që e njohin historinë e trishtë të Drita Çomos, vajzës së Liri Belishovës dhe Maqo Çomos, e dinë se në rrugët e Cërrikut kaloi një pjesë të mirë të viteve të adoleshencës. Ndonëse ishte qyteti i internimit dhe ditët nuk ishin gjithnjë të bukura, ajo përpiqej të jetonte. Jetoi deri sa sëmundja e lejoi. Simbolikisht ajo kthehet sërish në këtë qytet. Më 19 shkurt 1981, në moshë 23-vjeçare ajo u nda nga jeta në Spitalin Onkologjik të Tiranës. Në kujtim të saj, në qytetin e Cërrikut, sot i jepet emri i saj një shkolle. Përveç ceremonisë që do të organizohet me këtë rast, do të shfaqet edhe dokumentari Dritë në errësirë, kushtuar jetës së Drita Çomos, realizuar nga regjisori Namik Ajazi, me skenar të Petrit Rukës. Si për ironi të fatit, dokumentari do të shfaqet në Kinoklubin e qytetit, aty ku u bëhej gjyqi, intelektualëve të internuar në këtë qytet. Dritë në errësirë, dokumentari i frymëzuar nga botimi pas vdekjes i librit të Drita Çomos, është një udhëtim kronologjik dhe artistik në kalvarin e vuajtjeve të Çomos. Internimi për të nisi që kur ishte 2 vjeçe dhe vazhdoi deri në vdekje. Si ajo dhe i vëllai Petriti, kishin fajin e vetëm se ishin fëmijë të çiftit Belishova-Çomo, ajo një nga përfaqësueset kryesore të Komitetit Qendror të Partisë Komuniste dhe ai ish-ministër, i cili u burgos nga 1965 deri në 1990. Dokumentari, realizim i vitit 2008, hapet me shënime nga ditari i saj dhe nga muaji i trishtë i shkurtit. Manjola Lloja lexon mes faqeve të ditarit, ndërkohë që vesh petkat e poetes për të na treguar ditët e trishta në spitalin onkologjik, udhëtimet me tren, shënimet fletë pas flete në ditarin e Çomos, që mbetet një nga dëshmitë më prekëse. Drita ishte vetëm 2 vjeçe kur u larguan nga Tirana. U nisën fillimisht në drejtim të Guranxisë, një vend i largët në Jug, ku Maqo Çomo u çua si drejtor ferme dhe më pas u arrestua. Ndërsa Liri Belishova filloi rrugën e gjatë të internimit, në Progonat e më pas, në Cërrik, ku qëndroi deri në fund të viteve 89, dhe në vitet 90-91 është larguar nga Cërriku. Gjatë këtyre viteve, Petriti dhe Drita kishin jetuar fillimisht në Lezhë te daja Agron Belishova, mjek i cili gjithashtu u fut në burg për agjitacion e propagandë, dhe më pas te daja tjetër në Elbasan, Fiqiri Belishova, deri sa iu bashkuan së ëmës në Cërrik. Pamjet arkivore, por edhe rrëfimi i vetë Liri Belishovës, vëllezërve të saj, infermiereve të spitalit, por edhe shoqeve të Dritës (mes tyre edhe aktorja Rajmonda Bulku), sjellin në këtë dokumentar një rrëfim prekës për një vajzë, viktimë e atij sistemi. Pjesët e ditarit të saj që shkruan pasi merr vesh për sëmundjen e rëndë mbeten më të dhimbshmet. Në udhëtimet mes Cërrikut e Tiranës, analizave dhe rrezeve të shumta, trokitjeve në Ministrinë e Arsimit për të mbrojtur diplomën që nuk ia dhanë kurrë, ajo e mbyll jetën e saj me dashurinë për G. Emrat e njerëzve të saj të dashur i shënonte me iniciale, një mënyrë që kishte gjetur për ti mbrojtur. Në fletët e ditarit të saj, shënon për të fundit herë bisedën me G., propozimin e tij për martesë dhe bisedën e fundit telefonike ku kishin folur vetëm për sëmundjen e saj. Vdiq e vetme, pa praninë as të së ëmës. Ky dokumentar do të rikthejë edhe një herë historinë e Drita Çomos në qytetin ku ajo jetoi për aq sa mundi.
> 
> _Shqip_


E kam pare kete dokumentar dhe eshte vertet rrenqethes. I putha doren zonjes Liri kur mbaroi dokumentari , ne shenje respekti per vuajtjet e saj. Ajo grua qe kishte hequr aq shume mbahej ende e forte ndonese ishte rreth 90 vjec.

----------


## shigjeta

*Poezia* 

Ajo erdhi
Dhe më gjeti duke lozur.
Një ditë vere erdhi tek unë
(Unë lëkundesha me shilarësin e lodhur
Era fletët e gjelbërta lëkundte).

Ajo u shfaq para meje si një ëndërr
Aq sa unë harrova të lëkundem
Pastaj hyra në oborr duke rendur
Dhe vëllait
Iu luta të shkruante.

Një kapak fletoreje i zverdhur
Një copë laps,
Që mezi mbahej nëpër gishta
M'u duk se shpirtin nëpër të e derdha
Gjithë bota,
Në atë copë letër sikur ishte.

Dhe nuk desha më të luaj "luftash"
Dhe iu desh vëllait të lozte vetëm
U mërzita duke bredhur fushës
Prapa topit që ai aq shumë e deshte.

M'u mërzit dhe kukulla sykaltër
Dhe kasollja e "indianit" s'më pëlqente
Desha yjeve t'u flisja natën
Hënën ta shikoja kur shkëlqente.

Si vegim i kaltër më fanitej
Dhe pas saj në ëndërrime humba
Zura të trishtohem, të rri vetëm
Gjyshja trembej: "Korba, ç'na ka çupa?"

Gjersa një ditë, u lodha.
Dhe ajo iku
Dhe prapë lodrat
Tek unë zunë të vinin
Ajo iku dhe pa të unë u merzita
Deri sa erdhi prapë, nje ditë dimri.

Ish një ditë dimri e bardhë, e heshtur
Ajo erdhi tek unë
Si një ëndërr e humbur
Pas xhamave
Bora flokët e thinjur shmplekste
Ajo shkundte trishtimin, nga supet e bukur.

Ajo ishte e bukur
E bukur si një zanë.
Kurrë nuk e kisha parë kaq të bukur
Nga malli ndoshta,
Më vinte për të qarë
Ose ndoshta mendoja,
Se mund ta kisha humbur.

Pastaj erdhën ditë të kaltra me diell
Bora nën këmbët tona kërciste
Ne bashkë fluturuam gjer në qiell
Dhe bashkë mbi akull rrëshqisnim.
Ajo filloi të vinte shpesh tek unë
Unë u mësova me të
Dhe si shoqe e desha.
Bile nga shoqet atë e desha më shumë
Gjersa një ditë prapë humbi
E pas la vetëm heshtjen.

Kaluan vite 
Dhe mbeti për mua
Si një ëndërr e kaltër,
lënë gjysmë, që priste
E ndeshja nëpër libra, të largët, të huaj
Si një qënie të bukur,
Por që mua s'më përkiste

Dhe prapë,
Ajo trokiti në dritaren time
Këtë herë
Më gjeti serioze, të rritur
Mbi të i derdha gjithë brengat, shqetësimet
Dhe ajo më premtoi
Se më s'kish për të ikur.

Ajo tok me mua hyri në klasë
Dhe u ulëm bashkë në një bangë
Dhe tok me mua çohej 
Ajo në dërrasë
Dhe hartimet, detyrat,
Prapë i bënim bashkë.

Ajo hyri 
Në fletoren time të shënimeve
Përgjithmonë mbeti tek unë.
U përzie me ëndrrat, dëshirat, mendimet
ndoshta prandaj dhe e dua kaq shumë.

_15 tetor 1976_

----------


## shigjeta

*Do të vij*

Do të jetë mëngjes dhe unë do të vi patjetër,
Pas avullit të xhamave ti më prit
Do më ketë rënë pluhur mimozash në flokë
Dhe pluhur dashurie në shpirt.

Do dalë dielli dhe do të jetë ngrohtë
Avujt e ëndrrave do shkrijnë ngadalë
Ne do të presim pranë tyre pa folur
Gjersa të behen të qarta, të qarta si kristal.

Pastaj s'do ketë më as mëngjes, as botë
Do jemi vetëm unë dhe ti
Ti do më prekësh me gishta në flokë,
Në pluhur mimozash dhe dashurish.

_Mars 1978_

----------

2043 (19-11-2014)

----------

